# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Labëria dhe lebërit.

## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Pershendetje do desha informacione mbi leberit ...prejardhjen e tyre etc...flm*

----------


## GL_Branch

> *Pershendetje do desha informacione mbi leberit ...prejardhjen e tyre etc...flm*


Edhe une e kisha peraferisht njejten pyetje, tash vazhdim e bej pyetjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

Labet ae kane emrin prej fisit Ilir, Labeatet?

Nuk kam pare ndonje shkrim ketu internet qe tregon per kete por sigurisht duhet te kete dhe mendoj se Labet jane vet fisi Labeatet qe jane zhvendosur prej sot vendit te quajtur Mali i zi si pasoje e Dyndjeve (invazionit) sllav apo si pasoje vet dyndjeve te ilireve te tjere prej Dalmatise, Doklese etj.

Cfare mendoni?

Ja ketu harta (edhe pse nuk munda me paraqit mire regjionin e Labeve per shkak se nuk ishte deri fund territori i Shqiperise):

----------


## alibaba

Një shigjetë tjetër qenka në drejtim të Drenicës më duket.
Çfarë mund të jetë ajo dyndje?

----------


## murik

Nuk besoj se labet kane lidhje me labeatet pervec ngjashmerise se emertimit te tyre.Mendoj se Arsitidh Kola eshte me afer se vertetes ne shpjegimet e tij ne lidhje me labet.Ne kohet e lashta eksistonte nje fis me emertimin Lap ose Liap.
Edhe sot ne shume krahina shqiptohet akoma Lap ose Liap ne vend te Lab.Sigurisht qe leberit e sotem nuk jane 100% pasardhes te Liapeve te lashte,ashtu sic nuk ka asnje fis apo popull tjeter qe mund te pretendoje nje prejardhje te paprekur 100%.Leberit e sotem jane me afer gjenetikisht me mirditoret dhe krutanet.

----------


## Albo

> Labet ae kane emrin prej fisit Ilir, Labeatet?


Labeatet jane te paret e malesoreve te sotem qe jetojne ne Malesine shqiptare dhe nuk kane asgje te perbashket me leberit qe jetojne tradicionalisht ne jug te vendit. Te paret e leberve jane epirotet.

Nuk kam mundur tu jap informacione "shkencore" mbi origjinen e leberve, por di tu them ate qe kam mesuar nga goja e nje plaku gjirokastrit qe po i afrohet te 90 dhjetave:

Laberi - quhet krahina ne te cilen jetojne ata qe "Lane-Besen" dhe ata qe jetojne ne Laberi, ata qe e lane besen, quhen leber, ose lab = la besen. Kjo eshte menyra se si pjesa derrmuese orthodhokse ne jug te vendit u drejtohej atyre qe zgjodhen te konvertonin besimin e tyre ne besimin e pushtuesit turk.

Leberit, ashtu si camet, i perkasin pjeserisht besimit te krishtere orthodhoks, dhe pjeserisht besimit mysliman. Pra ka nje fare vertetesie ne nje pretendim te tille qe na vjen nepermjet gojedhenash e jo ne rruge shkencore.

Albo

----------


## Iliriani

Ne jug ka shume sharje e romuze per zona te ndryshme, po keto te mos perdoren si ''shpjegime historike'' pa pike baze e qesharake. [ajo e mesipermja la besen eshte nje nga keto]

Ka te tilla per labet e per nen-krahinat e tjera,fshaterat,  ka per fete etj etj .--nuk bazohesh dote mbi keto se nuk kupton per vete te drejten pastaj.

Per ata qe jetojne larg atdheut e larg qenies shqiptare, ka dhe disa fshatra me besim te krishter ortodoks ne laberi, qe ata e kane quajtur veten e  jane quajtur lab gjithnje.

Madje shume fise te vjetra ne zonen e gjirokastres gjysma jane te krishtere ortodoks e gjysma mysliman, kryesisht bektashian, madje dhe me nje mbiemer, e madje mysliman me mbiemrin gjini gjoni krishti etj etj.
Po asnjeher ndare njerezit nga fete, e ka qene model gjithe kohen, se disa fusin konceptet greke qe ngaterojne fene besimin me etnine e duan ti ndajne shqiptaret ne njeqind pjese, e ckombetarizojne.

Ka pasur dhe kisha katolike ne zonen e laberise e kush eshte nga Gjirokastra i di me emer.Te mos beni analiza te kota.

Kush e pelqen fene te perdor per mire e jo te manipuloj me te, se nuk eshte ky qellimi i saj.

Shumica e kengeve  labe jane per luftrat me turkun e heronjte e saj ne to

*Laberia eshte shquar gjithe kohen per traditat e vjetra qe vine drejt nga  antikiteti ,ne nje vazhdimesi deri me sot ne ate zone,  qe nga veshja , vallet , kenga e vecante dhe unike me iso, QE VJEN E RUAJTUR DIREKT NGA LASHTESIA ,zakonet e per burrat te forte e me karakter  e trima.*

Te krijosh arsyetime duke abuzuar me besimet fetare, thjesht kerkon te fshish gjithe ato qe thashe mesiper, qe jane tregues per lashtesine qe eshte prezente ne ate zone edhe sot, ne cdo gje, e per lidhjen direkt e vazhdimesine nga ajo.

Vet jam nga Gjirokastra dhe i njoh mire zonat e saj, pavaresisht se une vet nuk jam prej andej po ne ato zona te malesise se jugut, shume tradita teper te vjetra jane te ruajtur ne shekuj te gjalla.

Si shqiptar qe jemi duhet ta duam cdo pjes te shqiperise pavaresishte se eshte krahine tjeter , besim fetar tjeter, ndoshta voton per nje parti tjeter etj po te gjithe jemi shqiptar e cdo gje eshte shqiptare.



Thjesht, shqiptar

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Murik  ajo qe thua ,,gjenetikisht ,,,sikur nuk shkon per arsye se jemi brenda nje vendi nuk mund te kemi ndryshime kaq te medhaja gjenetike sa qe te bejem dallime te tila... Albo ate qe thua ti e kam degjuar dhe une por puna eshte te mos mirremi me thashetheme etc..Kam degjuar ate qe thua ti sic kam lexuar gjithashtu qe fjala Lab eshte perdorur qe ne shekulli i 5-te pra me kete llogjik ajo qe thua ti nuk mund te ekzistoj...pastaj dhe vetej qendirmi i Leberve kundra pushtuesve osman nuk verteton ate qe thua Albo...
Puna eshte ata qe kan informacione te bazohen ne histori dhe shkenc duke vertetuar ato qe thone.*

----------


## GL_Branch

> Një shigjetë tjetër qenka në drejtim të Drenicës më duket.
> Çfarë mund të jetë ajo dyndje?


jo ate qe e kam bere...kam dash te tregoj se Labeatet kane qene Fis Ilir (Illyrian Tribes) kam harru me shkru aty nder ne kohen antike po sigurisht shumica e kuptojne...

Pra me te kuqe e kam bere qe Labeatet jane zhvendosur ne Jug si pasoje e dyndjeve sllave apo vet Ilireve te Dalmatise etj. si pasoje e dyndjes sllave...

Megjithese eshte kjo eshte hipoteze interesante sepse po ngjason shume emri Labet me Labeatet

ndoshta ne kohen antike ne nuk kemi perdor prapashtresen Ria apo Nia...jo Labe*ria* por Labe*ata*...ose ne vend qe te thuhet Labet ose Labe*rit* kane perdor Labe*atet* 

megjithese mendoj as kjo hipoteze nuk mund te kundershtohet, une se kam ndegjuar prej ndonje historiani (qe sigurisht duhet te kete me kete hipoteze se vetem nje hustorian i verber nuk mund ta dalloj kete)

Une kerkova a ka ndonje hipoteze shkencor nga ndonje historian shqiptar qofte edhe i huaj? ndoshta dikush mund te tregoj ne vazhdim...

----------


## dodoni

Eshte interesante fakti qe kemi edhe nje krahine ne Kosove qe quhet Llap, afer Prishtines (tani pjese e Prishtines metropolitane), dhe ka disa ngjajshmeri me Labet vecanerisht me vlonjatet, sidomos ne shqiptimin e disa fjaleve. Nje nga ato fjale psh. eshte fjala Mesuese, ku llapjanet e perdorin Mesojse, si Mesonjese qe perdorin vlonjatet e labet ne pergjithesi. Keshtu fjale ka shume por nuk me kujtohen tjerat per momentin. Poashtu, edhe mentaliteti ne pergjithesi i llapjaneve ashtu sikur edhe i labeve, mendoj une, karakterizohet nga goxha nje nivel i larte i gjaknxehtesise, temperamentit, dhe emocionalitetit. Kemi edhe lumin Llap ne krahinen e Llapit.

----------


## ajzberg

Une di qe laberi eshte pjesa malore e rrethit te Vlores perfshi edhe disa fshatra te Tepelenes.Persa i perket emertimit nuk besoj se eshte ashtu sic shpjegohet me lart  si la-besen.per mendimin tim laberi eshte njesoj sikur themi malesi.Keshtu 
MAL-MALSOR dhe Laberi lart beri pra ai,ajo qe ben ,qe punon lart(ketu ne mal).

----------


## Iliriani

Krahina e laberise ne kohet e vjetera ka qene e gjere.
Shume njerez sot e ngaterojne me pjesen e saj qe shkrihet nerethin Gjirokaster a ne rethin e Vlores.

Ka qene nje krahine qe nga bregdeti i Himares e cila eshte pjesa e laberise e ne kohet e vjetera shume vise gjysmen e kishin aty e gjysmen ne malesine e Laberise qe shume here vinin e mbroheshin ne kohe lufte.
Po keshtu shume qe mereshin me dele e me bageti te tjera nje stine rinen ne bregdet e nje ne zonen e e thelle te maleve te Kurveleshit e Progonat.

Po keshtu dhe popullsia ka qene si besim gjysem myslimane kryesisht bektashian, e gjysem e krishter ortodokse kryesisht ne Himare e ne fshatra neper te.

Po keshtu ka dhe kisha katolike, qe kane ngelur si vend ku kane qene, e ca thone jane ajo qe ne shqiperi kishat ndryshonin shume nga vartesia me Romen a me Konstadiopojen, ne vartesi si levizte.

Po traditat jane te njejta, e fiset e njerezit jane nje edhe pse psh nje fis eshte i ndare ne dy besime.

Traditat e laberise , zakonet , vallet , veshjet, kenga ORIGJINALE DHE E PAPERSERITSHME LABE QE VJEN DIREKT NGA LASHTESIA SI SHUME ZAKONE QE THASHE MESIPER, jane tregus per vjetersine e kesaj krahine unike e lidhjen direkte me antikitetin.

Ka pasur ardhje ne laberi nga mirdita e veriu po kuptohet jane ambjentuar me traditat e zones.

Sic e thashe me larte, berja e dy retheve Vlore e Gjirokaster e ndau ne mes, do qe me mire sic e kishte ne mos gaboj ne kohen e Zogut zone me vete me qender Progonatin qe eshte ne mes te malesise se Kurveleshit.
Po ne kohen e pare qe nje krahine e madhe me shtrirje nga bregdeti ne thellesi te vendit e me njerez qe leviznin ne per te nga nje ane ne tjetren e shume sipas sezoneve dhe punes.

Per te kujtuar nga qe nje pjese qe e krishtere ortodokse [kishte dhe kohe qe kishte vartesi nga Roma katolike sic dihet] e tjetra myslimane, i mbijetonin kohrave se qene nje krahine e njera pale mbronte tjetren kur ekulibri qe ne ate ane e kur ekulibri ndryshonte e sipas kohes ana tjeter mbronte tjetren e kuptohet shumica qene fise te ndara ne dy besime.
Se nuk kishte OKB UN te drejta njeriu e kur vinin shtrengatat do mbronin njeri tjetrin se nuk i mbronte njeri per te mbijetuar.
Por sic e thashe mesiper gjithe zakonet , veshjet , kenget e dasmes lindjeve e te vajeve [vdekjeve] qene nje.

Eshte shume interesante e me rrenje shume te thella po do ta shikosh me kenaqesi e seriozitet ta studiosh.

----------


## thorgal

> Eshte interesante fakti qe kemi edhe nje krahine ne Kosove qe quhet Llap, afer Prishtines (tani pjese e Prishtines metropolitane), dhe ka disa ngjajshmeri me Labet vecanerisht me vlonjatet, sidomos ne shqiptimin e disa fjaleve. Nje nga ato fjale psh. eshte fjala Mesuese, ku llapjanet e perdorin Mesojse, si Mesonjese qe perdorin vlonjatet e labet ne pergjithesi. Keshtu fjale ka shume por nuk me kujtohen tjerat per momentin. Poashtu, edhe mentaliteti ne pergjithesi i llapjaneve ashtu sikur edhe i labeve, mendoj une, karakterizohet nga goxha nje nivel i larte i gjaknxehtesise, temperamentit, dhe emocionalitetit. Kemi edhe lumin Llap ne krahinen e Llapit.


sa do ta shkruaja kete por e paske shkruar me pare

megjithate hipoteza e veteme shkencore per origjinen e emrit lab eshte se kjo fjale thjesht do te thote shqiptar dhe vjen nga rrenja alb , nga vijne edhe alban, arber, arberia, laberia 

sa per lebeset ata ishin nje fis tjeter tosk qe ndodhej brenda kufijve te shtetit  grek dhe sot jane pothuajse te asimiluar pervecese ne ndonje fshat arvanitas si psh Mavromati afer Tebes

----------


## fejer_nagy

> *Pershendetje do desha informacione mbi leberit ...prejardhjen e tyre etc...flm*


Si or ti tepelenjot nuk ditke për prejardhjen e lebërve?! Po ça di ti lal?

----------


## werwolf

nuk ak lidhje hiç ajo lane fene sepse laberia eshte çik nja 3000 vjet me e lashte se pushtimi turk, labet u bene myslyman per te bere karriere ne ushtrine otomane, rezultatet e tradites ushtarake labe skane nevoj per koment.
emri i sotem sipas sami frasherit vjen nga "arberi" studiues te tjere e lidhin me fise ilire.
kufinjte e laberise nuk jane te percaktuar mire (te ndare me thike si i thone) se ka fshatra labe ne toskeri siç ka fshatra toske ne laberi, sdq sipas sami frasherit  labëria shtrihet në Jugperëndim te Shqipërisë nga lumi Vjosa në Verilindje deri në bregdet të Jonit e të Adriatikut në Perëndim,ndërsa në Jug kufizohet me lumin Pavël.Përfshin grykën e dukatit,Mesaplikut,arbërinë,Kurveleshin,Zhulatin,R  rëzomen,Bregun e Detit,Rrëzën e Tepelenës.

----------


## Kerpi

In 1847, Hahn was named Austrian consul in Ioannina. He was transferred to Syros in 1851, and from 1869 was the consul-general in Athens. He is considered the founder of Albanian studies. He assembled and published source materials on Albanian language and culture, learned the Albanian language and demonstrated its membership in the Indo-European family of language.

Johan Hahn ka qene konsulli austriak ne shqiperi ne vitin 1847. Ai konsiderohet si nje nga themeluesit e studimeve Albanologjike. Ai mblodhi dhe publikoi materiale per gjuhen shqipe dhe provoi qe shqipja eshte gjuhe Indo-Europiane (me von eshte provuar qe eshte gjuha me e vjeter indoeuropiane). 

Nje miku i tij e ka pyetur Hahn se ne c'vend te shqiperise mund te shikoj se si kaane jetuar Iliret. Hahn i ka thene qe te vizitoje krahinen e Kurveleshit te Tepelenes (nga e cila une kam origjien). Dhe me te vertet. Njerzit ne ato fshatra deri para luftes 2 botrore visheshin me fustanella guna dhe te gjitha veshjet karakteristike popullore dhe te jeni te sigurt qe iliret visheshin ne ate menyre. Me kete dua te them qe Labet jane aty qe kur nuk mbahet mend dhe te jeni te sigurt qe nuk jane te ardhur nga asnje vend, jane shqiptar me gjak e shpirt.

----------


## labi i maleve

> Labeatet jane te paret e malesoreve te sotem qe jetojne ne Malesine shqiptare dhe nuk kane asgje te perbashket me leberit qe jetojne tradicionalisht ne jug te vendit. Te paret e leberve jane epirotet.
> 
> Nuk kam mundur tu jap informacione "shkencore" mbi origjinen e leberve, por di tu them ate qe kam mesuar nga goja e nje plaku gjirokastrit qe po i afrohet te 90 dhjetave:
> 
> Laberi - quhet krahina ne te cilen jetojne ata qe "Lane-Besen" dhe ata qe jetojne ne Laberi, ata qe e lane besen, quhen leber, ose lab = la besen. Kjo eshte menyra se si pjesa derrmuese orthodhokse ne jug te vendit u drejtohej atyre qe zgjodhen te konvertonin besimin e tyre ne besimin e pushtuesit turk.
> 
> Leberit, ashtu si camet, i perkasin pjeserisht besimit te krishtere orthodhoks, dhe pjeserisht besimit mysliman. Pra ka nje fare vertetesie ne nje pretendim te tille qe na vjen nepermjet gojedhenash e jo ne rruge shkencore.
> 
> Albo


Ej po keto jane komplet dokra,a e kupton se ca idjotesirash jane keto....sipas kesaj qe thua ti i bie qe 70% e shqipetareve te quhen lab!
Shko lexo njehere se cfare thote Sami frasheri per prejardhjen e fjales Laberi e pastaj sillna politiken e grkut ketu.
Dhe sa per informacion po te ndihmoj Laberia e mori emrin nga banoret me te afert pertej detit ne Italine e jugut te cilet thoshin se andej pertej detit ndodhet Arberia(Aberia-abri) qe ne italisht thuhet *l'Aberia* ok
dhe sa per punen e lenies se beses po te jap shembullin e fshatit Palokaster ne krahinen e Kardhiqit,Gjirokaser qe jane te gjithe ortodoks dhe e quajne veten *lab*.......me fal po ti duhet ta kesh nje shpjegim per kete apo jo???????????

----------


## labi i maleve

Sa per origjinen e labeve mos u lodhni kot se eshte verteuar ne baze te te dhenave historike,dokumentacionit otoman te kohes dhe mbiemrave te banoreve se eshte nje popullsi e miksuar gjenetikisht midis fiseve epirote vendase te Kaoneve dhe nje mase te madhe popullsie te ardhur mbas pushtimit otoman nga trojet e dukagjinit,mirdites e kosoves por qe trashegoi traditat dhe zakonet e popullsise vendase.

----------


## labi i maleve

Pra e vetmja gje qe mund te thuhet per popullsine e Laberise eshte se aty banojne pasardhes te njerezve nga me fanatike per qenien e tyre Shqipetar e jo te pabese sic na i perciell Albo,ne nuk i japim besen asnje Janullatosi por vetem flamurit.

----------


## labi i maleve

I pershendes gjith labet me disa varge:

*C'jane ata shkemenj te bardhe,
Zenl Gjoleka me palle,
Celo Picari i rralle,
Tafil Buzi me Dhim Palne,
Kurvelesh c'djem qe rrite,
lapidar maleve ngrite.*

----------

